# Another ICSI attempt after baby ? successful?



## Louise.G (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi

Just wondered if I could have your thoughts on this ladies?

We're down to have a further ICSI attempt in Jan.  I must admit Im terrified again, although feel the pressure is off a little now we have Hollie.   

When we went to see our consultant in the Summer he warned us that we may well not be successful on our first attempt after having Hollie as this is often the case.   I can't get this thought out of my head!!   Getting the money together is really difficult as it is but with his comments I feel like Im throwing it down the drain on the first go.   I know he was probably trying to keep our feet on the ground but I wish he hadn't said anything!  Im sensible and would never assume that it would definitely work next time.   

The other issue we have is that the swimmers we have on ice aren't great either and he said we would have enough for one attempt, at the most two and then we would have to review our options ie ? further sperm aspiration or donor??  Its so difficult to know what to do for the best and where to draw the line.   We both want another child, but like everyone we don't have an endless stream of cash!

Ooohhh its so bloomin hard!

Louise xx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

louise, come and join us on the hoping for another miracle thread.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66350.90

i was successful first attempt after dd. x


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello Louise
We are about to have another attempt at ICSI (starting the drugs next Friday) after catching first time with our DD.  Did he say why you are not likely to catch first time again, I am like you, and I don't want to get my hopes up of being so lucky 2nd time around, but still wishing and hoping at the same time.  Like you said it is hard enough getting the money together as it is without feeling like it is a waste of time.  Our consultant says we have as much chance with this one as the last one.
Good luck.


----------

